# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Tailless whip scorpion and A. avicularia

## Mindibun

Got two more new additions the other day, but couldn't post until now. The pink toe is unsexed so he/she doesn't have a name yet. I'm waiting for a molt. It's really laid-back and I finally have a T that occasionally hangs out ABOVE ground now, so I'm happy. 





And this is Gloria, who is (obviously) female. She's very agreeable and I am really happy with her. 







What'dya think?

----------


## gp_dragsandballs

The whip scorpion is pretty neat. How do they handle?

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Beautiful pink toe!  My girl just molted the other day, she looks amazing.  Maybe a tad smaller than your pink toe.

That whip scorpion is a little freaky, but sort of cool in a way. :Surprised:

----------


## Lucas339

cool pick ups.  i like avics!!  they are aboreal and like taller cages.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

OMG I totally been wantin want one of those!! Maybe next reptile show.

----------


## Mindibun

The whip scorpions are fast in their enclosure and generally dont want to be bothered. But Gloria is pretty good. I just gently nudge her leg to get her walking and she'll get on my hand just fine. I held a bunch of them and some were jumpy as all get-out, some were ok but not the greatest thing to hold... Then there was Gloria who was just a mellow little thing.  :Smile:

----------


## Mindibun

Just wanted to include something that I realized today. Some of the stuff in the whip scorpion enclosure started to get moldy so I had to take it out. I replaced it with cork bark today and she seems to like it MUCH better. They also have a penchant for hanging upside down, facing the ground so if you decide to get one, make sure they can hang upside down.

----------

